# Bai Ling wegen Ladendiebstahls verhaftet!!



## Tokko (20 Feb. 2008)

15.02.2008*
Bai Ling wegen Ladendiebstahls verhaftet*


Bai Ling ist wegen Ladendiebstahls verhaftet worden, nachdem sie am Mittwochnachmittag am Los Angeles International Airport auf frischer Tat ertappt wurde. 






© WENN
Bai Ling wegen Ladendiebstahls verhaftet



Die Schauspielerin ging Berichten zufolge auf dem Flughafen in ein Geschäft, nahm zwei Zeitschriften und ein Päckchen Batterien und verließ dann den Laden wieder, ohne die Sachen zu bezahlen. Sie wurde jedoch von einem Angestellten gesehen und angehalten. Ling, die "kooperativ" gewesen sein, aber "geweint" haben soll, wurde dann auf ein Polizeirevier in der Nähe gebracht, wo sie wegen Diebstahls festgenommen und später wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt wurde.


----------



## Katzun (20 Feb. 2008)

gerade die die am meisten geld haben


----------



## Muli (20 Feb. 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> gerade die die am meisten geld haben



Genau das war auch mein Gedanke!
Und gerade deswegen: Wie kann man nur so selten dämlich sein!! Auch wenn Sie süß ist


----------



## AMUN (20 Feb. 2008)

Muli schrieb:


> Auch wenn Sie süß ist



Hast du sie mal ungeschminkt gesehen? Sei froh wenn nicht 


Aber dumm gelaufen sich auch noch erwischen zu lassen


----------

